# GW TV Ad



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thoughts?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

BWAHAHAHHAH!
He sounds like one of those guys trying to sell you vacuum cleaners on TV!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I love the "RAWWWWW!" on the close-up of people moving minis and holding pointysticks.

Because that's EXTREME!

"See what all the noise is about" indeed.


----------



## YearOfTheTroll (Aug 16, 2009)

Somehow I highly doubt that the free miniature will be a terminator chaplain or a wave serpent. But, it might get some new people in the door...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If I had no idea about GW stuff and saw that lame fucking commercial, I'd make a point to avoid anything to do with Games Workshop. Holy crap that was awful.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I do hope that was not actually aired on the t.v. because, if it was hard for parents and girlfriends to be ok with their kids/signifigant others playing 40k/Fantasy then I am sure that would have ruined it.

GW, fucking up kids lives every chance they get, first with plastic crack, and now with the drug dealer stopping by you house and meeting the family.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

wow

havent seen something this bad from GW since the csm codex :victory:

aha
sort of remind me of this :

"wacky inflatable arm waving tube men,wacky inflatable arm waving tube men, hi im al harrington...."


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It was probably run on the local television channel for that area. It looks a lot commercials in my area that are used to promote local stores. Its all crap and even the locals make fun of them. It probably got people to come into the store just to see what all the "extreme noise" was about.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i don't know whther to laugh or cry of course the scary ting is its gettin shouted at by peeps who are hooked what the hell will it do to people who aren't


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

That was so bad I'm kinda ashamed to play 40k now...plus I think it may have given me cancer.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

In all honesty I think its about the same as every other US advert i've seen.

I watch the adverts during boxing streams on HBO, they're all shit. 

How can you make rolling dice sound exciting?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously, is this genuine ? uke:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
Monster Carnifex Madness at your local gaming Bunker!
get your advanced tickets to watch the Carnifex eat its way through 3 squads of Imperial guard!
and many other stunts and tricks!!


so yea, I thought it looked like one of those truck rally commercials...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> In all honesty I think its about the same as every other US advert i've seen.



Yeah, more or less. It just seems terrible to most of us because we're used to English quality TV. Wait, I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> In all honesty I think its about the same as every other US advert i've seen.
> 
> I watch the adverts during boxing streams on HBO, they're all shit.
> 
> How can you make rolling dice sound exciting?



Come to gamesworkshop! Where if you don't roll insane courage, we shoot the baby!! lol


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

.......Well everyone need to start somewhere...but i think this ad was just made by the store team, if it was really from GW, it would have been way cooler (remember the old "Soon: Warhammer 40.000 5th edition" video???)

But i loved the "and this is how we play :WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I loved the picture of the two gamers staring at each other, that would give kids nightmares if they thought they might become like them by playing GW games


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Awgh, I feel all dirty now having watched that. Seriously. Shit.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I was under the impression that GW didnt pay for advertisement? Atleast that has been the policy for a long time...

I suggest they return to it asap:shok:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I loved the picture of the two gamers staring at each other, that would give kids nightmares if they thought they might become like them by playing GW games



It's like if anybody in the UK remembers when Kevin and Perry turned 13 and became teenagers!! lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> I was under the impression that GW didnt pay for advertisement? Atleast that has been the policy for a long time...
> 
> I suggest they return to it asap:shok:


Maybe they haven't altered policy, and they didn't actually _pay_ for the advert.

If anyone got paid to make that then I would seriously considering going into advertising.

PAINT.
COLLECT.
PLAY.
NECKBEARD.
BLACK T-SHIRTS.
RAWRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

Definately looks like a locally produced piece, as an earlier poster noted. And really, look through the cheesy surface layers, check out those tables! The crowds! That's a scene worth getting into!

E


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

this is so aweful to me it makes GW look tacky :\


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

And I thought Barry Scot was scary 
I think that was hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

And that's the reason I can't stand american TV - tacky and terrible adverts that go on for to long with terrible voice over.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It's an ad done by the local store owners to advertise that they're opening.
It was not paid for by GW :|

Assumption of course, but probably true.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

thats gotta be one of the worst ads ive ever seen- it makes GW tacky and (gay) almost--- what a poor representation of the gamers that are out there


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

I bet they run that in the local area T.V. at late nights inbetween Billy Mays, the Sham-wow guy, and 1-900-dial-ahoe.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Lord Rommel said:


> I bet they run that in the local area T.V. at late nights inbetween Billy Mays, the Sham-wow guy, and 1-900-dial-ahoe.


Hey the Sham-Wow guys rocks, such a funny add


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I just got ass cancer from watching that.:shok:

Rolling dice is so extreme!!!! I LOL'd at that hardcore.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i thought those guys were going to kiss...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

they did, but only in the bloopers reel! was a crap advert! RARRRWWWWWW


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ROFL I think I just peed myself laughing so hard.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Little retards shouting "waaaaarrrrgggh" at gamesday totally reinforced my belief that the hobby needs a face lift if it wants to be socially acceptable. Whether is does or not is not up to me lol. And by the way I'm never going to Gamesday again! Awful truely aweful lol


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

crap......


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Not bad considering how hard it would be to make a "good" TV add. 

I thought it was funny, and hey, if they get people in the door it worked, if not, then they are exactly where they are now.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Somebody pass the eye bleach! It BURNS!!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that brings an all new meaning to crap, but somahow remined me of this:


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

Amazingly cheesy, however it is an american add so


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm... Sounded like Office was on right after the commercial...
(Maybe it was aired on CBC?)


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

lol that was quite funny


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Arse.. damn thing made me blind..

*loud crash, as he falls out of the thread*


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lmao...RAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!

should of showed an ork mini punch a guard mini on the face all close up while they were at it


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> lmao...RAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!
> 
> should of showed an ork mini punch a guard mini on the face all close up while they were at it


Definitely!
Oh god, that's be a fun Ork to have in your mob, punching a Guardsman in the face, mounted on a normal base


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hs Gdjj*

THIS IS SO FUNNY! why give away models..


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

The only thing that was nice that I saw some sweet wraithlord I heard waaaaagh instead of raaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww but hell it looks like some kind tellsel comercial


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

So...cheap....so...awful...*shudder*


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Erm... it reeks of "local commercial-ness" 

You know how you can always tell when a commercial is made by a local company?


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

So this is what its like when an ork uses WAAAAAGH? 
Nice to see people using the measuring sticks that are no where near 12" long.

Nice to also see that crap right before more crap aka Office, god that show blows.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It looks very gay. Hate the voice over.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I would rather have barry scott back
that was awfully cheap


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

If Barry scott did the advert i'd probably fly to the states to attend the store opening.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Lol, it sounds so corny.

'Remember, REAL gamers play face to face!'


----------

